# Tang Questions



## Lost in a Jungle (Nov 4, 2011)

We have a reef tank that was recently upgraded from a 55 gallon to a 75. 

My dream fish for it is either a blue or yellow tang, but as I've been drifting through the web I've been reading so much conflicting info on them, I'm a bit confused. I'm fairly sure our tank is definitely too small for both and am happy with just one, but is our tank too small for even one (and will one be happy on his own?)? I've found a few sites that say the 75 is cool, but this one says 125 and another said nothing smaller than 180. :shock:

Also, the other inhabitants of the tank are two clownfish, a royal gramma, and a purple firefish. If our tank _would_ be suitable for a tang, would they get along with those guys?

Sorry for so many questions; I just don't want to purchase an animal like this and find out later that my home for it is unsuitable. :sad:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You would be ok with a Yellow Tang in a 75g. That would be the smallest tank I would recommned for them though. And it will get along with your current inhabitants. The Blue, or Hippo Tang I'm afraid would not be wise to put in there, as they do require a much, much bigger tank.


----------

